# Fashionista-in-training... turned Makeup Artist?



## PBunnieP (Jul 24, 2007)

I've wanted to be a fashion designer all my life, I've worked so hard and gotten accepted by FIT (one of the top fashion schools in the world) but I can't go because of financial difficulties. 
In my depressed state I've started looking into makeup artistry... I"m already a painter/designer so I feel that the turn to makeup won't be a hard, but I dont have the money right now to go to makeup school. I still eventually want to do fashion but perhaps do makeup as a side job? What do you guys thing of this? Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 24, 2007)

I totally understand what you are saying, I'm in the exact situation I want to be Fshion designer sooo bad, but yeah I don't have money to go to school.. anyway.. I think It's a great idea! you should go for it!, I think that make-up / fashion is related anyway.. good luck!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 25, 2007)

I know TONS of stylists that have turned to or started off w/ makeup.

OT, but have you looked into financial aid?  FIT is a state school & therefore actually really cheap (in the scheme of things)....it's about the same price per semester as 1 month of MUD.


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I know TONS of stylists that have turned to or started off w/ makeup.

OT, but have you looked into financial aid? FIT is a state school & therefore actually really cheap (in the scheme of things)....it's about the same price per semester as 1 month of MUD._

 
I've looked into alot of things but in FINE PRINT they've stated that they dont offer finacial assisatance to "international students". I live in Vancouver, Canada... so i'd be considered international. It sucks so bad. They want me to pay a MINIMUM Of $30000 USD a year, and I dont even think that's total cost. No way that is going to happy...unless a pie drops outta heaven. Plus I live in a family of 4 with only one parent working... you see my problem now?


----------



## aeni (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I've looked into alot of things but in FINE PRINT they've stated that they dont offer finacial assisatance to "international students". I live in Vancouver, Canada... so i'd be considered international. It sucks so bad. They want me to pay a MINIMUM Of $30000 USD a year, and I dont even think that's total cost. No way that is going to happy...unless a pie drops outta heaven. Plus I live in a family of 4 with only one parent working... you see my problem now?_

 
I'm in the same position on the international student bit.  I'm attending VFS in 3 weeks and I can't get any finaid from them, just good ol' American bank loans.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 25, 2007)

FIT is only like $6000 for out of state students...but yeah, I totally understand the $ issues (That sucks about international students though, I had no idea)

Aeni brings up a good point...if you/your parents have decent credit call up regular banks & ask about their student loans (Wachovia has been pretty good to me)

Also, it may be different w/ student visas or whatever, but if you can establish residency somehow, tuition drops down to $2100/semester.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 26, 2007)

go for it!! that's just another step towards your goal. it's all in the same industry and you'll meet lots of people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DO NOT GIVE UP!!!


----------

